# Furet plus cages ... any good?



## crazymaisey (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi guys, I've been checking out all of the cages out there and I keep coming across the furet plus. Anybody got or used one? Are they easy to clean?


----------



## crazymaisey (Nov 12, 2011)

Sorry I didn't put that this cage would be for rats


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I used to have one of these a couple years ago.
They can house up to 3 rats.
I personally if your only getting 2 rats go for the freddy 2 rat cage made by savic.
I find the freddy cages nice to hang hammocks in amongst other bits. 
On the furet the bar spacing is slightly wider but I found it was awkward at hanging things up on it due to the whole top roof lifting off.
But that's just me.
I've currently got 4 babies in a freddy as there only 5 weeks old but they'll be joining my other 10 males soon well wen there 8 weeks old in the explorer cage.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I have a Furet Plus as a holiday cage.

Plus points:
Flat packs
Easy to clean
Deep base
Good sized door of the front
Whole top flips open if you want it to, or just hang stuff on it.

Bad points:
Smaller then advertised, so really only suitable for a pair
I wouldn't put bucks in this cage at all as the foot print is quite small
The paint on the bars flakes off, so not great if you've got bar chewers
Quite a small cage over all, so not a lot of room for enrichment


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

I had this for a pair of rats, wouldn't keep any more than that in it but I do love the cage. No have a hamster in it though.

What about a Jenny rat?


----------



## crazymaisey (Nov 12, 2011)

I do like the look of the Jenny cages, in fact they have been top of my list. It's the small doors that put me off. That's what drew me to the furet plus. It's so hard to choose because there doesn't seem to be one cage that is positive in every way. I want something that would give 2 males a good sized home that would be easy to get in and clean and wouldn't rust quickly.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

crazymaisey said:


> I do like the look of the Jenny cages, in fact they have been top of my list. It's the small doors that put me off. That's what drew me to the furet plus. It's so hard to choose because there doesn't seem to be one cage that is positive in every way. I want something that would give 2 males a good sized home that would be easy to get in and clean and wouldn't rust quickly.


The new Jenny (I think it's called the Jenny KD) is the same size as the old one, but it flat packs and has a lovely deep base. I think the base is the same as the base on the old Jenny, which is prone to getting eaten by rats as it has a nice lip which they can get their teeth into.

Another good cage is the Liberta Abode. It's a bit bigger then a Jenny and has a shallow base, but it is very well made and last time I checked it was also cheaper then a Jenny.


----------



## crazymaisey (Nov 12, 2011)

Right, I'll have a mooch at those two. Thanks


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's a picture of my abode so you can get an idea what they look like. Mine is 2 years old and still looks nearly new, which isn't bad for a cage that had a determined bar chewer in it.










I love almosy everything about this cage. It's only real downside is the base, which is that nice chewy plastic that rats love to chew. It was because of this reason that I had to make a metal base to replace the plastic onw.


----------



## crazymaisey (Nov 12, 2011)

Well I've done it! I've ordered a furet plus  I'm so excited 
I've weighed up all the pros and cons and I think this cage will be ideal for me at the moment. Thanks for all your help guys and gals. Now I just needs me some ratties :biggrin::biggrin:


----------

